

Mint.com for mobile phones: Chill.ly - maxcameron
http://chill.ly/

======
maxcameron
There is no such thing as a good wireless provider - we can only choose the
best of many terrible options.

This fact is clearly evidenced by the structure of cell phone plans and
billing systems. The truth is that they're both designed to confuse us. We
either end up paying penalties that we don't know how to avoid, or we over-
spend on plans we don't need.

It's time for this madness to stop.

We're building an app that will stop the penalties, help you understand your
bill, and get you a plan that actually makes sense. Using the magic of
technology, you will be equipped to engage the wireless providers on equal
footing. The cartelco will tremble before you, because you will be empowered
with the insight you need to be treated fairly.

There are two ways you can help us right now, and I hope you will because we
need all the help we can get.

First of all, we're interested in hearing from you so that we can learn about
your horror stories. What frustrates you the most about your bills, your plan,
or your provider? Contact us at @chilllyapp if you'd like to talk.

Also, if you know anyone getting screwed by their cell phone bills, let them
know about us.

Stay strong, friends. We are hard at work so you never get burned again.

Best,

The Chill.ly Team @chilllyapp

